# UK Property



## goxeha (3 mo ago)

Looking for advice really. I work overseas on a 5 year contract. I have a property in the UK which is empty and use when I go back to the UK on the occasional visit which is less that 3 weeks a year.

I intend to move back into the house as soon as the contract ends. If I come to sell the house say 2 years after I return, would I be liable for any tax on the increase in the value in the home? Is there a time limit to this, eg would I still pay tax if i lived in it for a further 10 years?

Many thanks
Geo...


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

This is really more of a UK tax question than an expat tax question, but in any case, a few thoughts based on general principles.

If you had any sort of residence status in the UK while working abroad, can you not simply claim that the house was your primary residence, and thus no tax due on any gain in value?

Conversely, if you had some sort of official non-residence status, the house might be considered an investment property during the time you were abroad, and upon sale you'd be liable for tax on the gains during the five years you were not living in it (but not the period after you moved back in). As for time limits, that's definitely a specific question for someone who knows about UK tax, which I do not.

As a practical matter, if you moved back in after your time away and sold it some years later, it's possible that you could get away with claiming that it was your primary residence all along, and nobody would notice or care.


----------



## Evelynbrown (2 mo ago)

It's a legal question and as a layman, I can't give any legal advice. But you can do self-research on the internet and also can approach a professional real estate agent to know about the legal information. I have two properties, one I reside in and the other one is an investment. Both my properties were mediated by Umega, a professional Edinburgh Estate agent, and being the experts, I am sure, they will know the work around your situation.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

This calculator might help..

Don't let the title in the link below fool you.. that is just the first question in the calculator..






Do you own more than one home? - Work out tax relief when you sell your home - GOV.UK







www.gov.uk


----------

